# Get out the vote



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2014)

I entered my stool from the build thread in a local contest with Woodworkers Source. It turns out the winner is going to be selected by who gets the most votes via text from online pics. Kinda disappointing since a couple that shouldn't even be contenders have by far the most votes, probably asked all their facebook friends to vote. Knowing this is a savvy group with excellent taste, pleas take a minute to vote if your so inclined.
http://www.woodworkerssource.com/bl...m_campaign=wwsnews&utm_content=AllMapleLumber
My stool is #309, but vote with your conscience... I don't expect anyone to automatically vote for my entry...


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2014)

voted- nice stool


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2014)

Done! It was a no-brainer to vote for 309!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 13, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> voted- nice stool



Sample

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 13, 2014)

Very Nice. Voted.
My first text message on a phone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 13, 2014)

I voted too ! Go Barry !!!


----------



## jmurray (Nov 14, 2014)

I dont know Barry, 108 is right up there. I'm gonna have to sleep on it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

jmurray said:


> I dont know Barry, 108 is right up there. I'm gonna have to sleep on it



I was looking at them all....then I got to 108 & 109....wtf were they thinking? I hope they are kids who are just learning... when I say kids, I mean 5 year olds.... and it's their first project with daddy....

I voted for ya...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys, they have a live vote counter on the voting page, it looks pretty hopeless for me, I don't what to run around and pimp everyone I know to vote for me (just my woodbarter friends )

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

There is some nice ones there, then there are some that are just umm....lame? for lack of a better word. And this online voting is a cheaters delight. I think it should be done in house.....not online.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 14, 2014)

I voted but the "live" vote tracker never changed, looks like the guy that built 108 was also tasked with maintaining the vote count, half of those stools would send me to emergency, I wouldn't dare try and sit on some of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

As I read the page, Barry, it sounded like the online vote winner got a separate prize from the top 3 places awarded by onsite voters.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> As I read the page, Barry, it sounded like the online vote winner got a separate prize from the top 3 places awarded by onsite voters.


Henry you are so right! Thanks for reading the fine print for me, I should have caught that. So now all I need is for you all to show up at the gallery tonight to cast your vote!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

My finalists would be 107, 308, 309, and 317 although it is not a stool I don't see how it qualifies. But this "voting" is just like the elections it's rigged. Stool #101 is a runaway leader and while it is nice looking stool I could build it in my sleep. It's another straight line woodworking 101 build that relies mostly on awesome wood. Nothing wrong with that I do it too. But I would be very challenged to build Barry's stool and he executed it perfectly, used awesome wood, and the finish is flawless. His stool is the clear winner and that's honest.

#101 got his kid/s to get their FB friends to vote for his stool I am certain. That stool is not in the same league as Barry's. IMO the only challenger to Barry's throne is #317 and is disqualified because it IS a throne and not a stool. On top of that I cannot even vote because my wife is asleep and I don't know how to text! The contest is not fair. 



Barry you're the clear winner in my book.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

Also note that anyone can vote 3 times.

I think Tony is rubbing off on all of you. I don't mind reading the rules for him because he can't and he's like my brother. As to the rest of you, you're just be lazy. Like my brother.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> Also note that anyone can vote 3 times.
> 
> I think Tony is rubbing off on all of you. I don't mind reading the rules for him because he can't and he's like my brother. As to the rest of you, you're just be lazy. Like my brother.



Well tell me this Einstein, HTF can one vote unless he can text? Why did the guy who designed this contest leave us PC dummies out of the vote?


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Well tell me this Einstein, HTF can one vote unless he can text? Why did the guy who designed this contest leave us PC dummies out of the vote?


I was pointing out the 3 votes for those that were at least competent enough to figure out how to use their cell phone to communicate (text "stool309" to ###### is not a complicated instruction for most). If you can't even get that far, perhaps you should ask for remedial coaching from Tony. Having received a text from him, I know that Mississippi (or Georgia, wherever he really is) now offers that capability and that he has figured it out (or perhaps Paxton does it for him). While I can't speak for the contest designer, I'd guess he designed it for the most technically incompetetent and wasn't worried about those who couldn't follow 4 word instructions or find a child or chimp to help. I may have to redirect my dunderhead jabs in the future.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2014)

I know how to text, but keep getting an error message saying i cant text to a number


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I know how to text, but keep getting an error message saying i cant text to a number


It may be that the number is no longer available since the voting is now closed. Either that or your avatar is appropriate. Does that make @Kevin Larry or Curly?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

Henry I sure have grown close to you lately. You're so much fun. I know you kid around a lot and you don't like it when I get all mushy and stuff, but I am serious when I say . . . .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

Much deserved!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 15, 2014)

They chose the winners last night, stool315 took first, stool 308 took second, and stool 309 (mine) was third. Lesson learned; if I ever go to this effort to enter one of these things again, I will make sure the entrants are jurried and it is judged by woodworkers.... I'm pretty sure the winning stool was designed as a table, and this person brought his posse with him to up his vote. My opinion is that this event was to promote the gallery and Woodworkers Source and to draw traffic to their websites, the woodwork was secondary.... I know,.... sour grapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey....you make the cut and placed. That's a win in my book....
Congratulations on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Stool 315 was butt ugly if you look past the eye candy. So many people fail to look at the woodworking or the design because they're dazzled by the wood and 315 is a sterling example. 308 was one I placed in the finals I have no complaints about that. But any of us could easily build 315 or 308 but 309 is not for beginners. You got robbed but as Rip points out, even with all that against you, your talent was still able ti rise above the rigging and place a win. That's impressive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats, Barry, first on designing and making a phenomenal stool (it is truly awesome) and second on placing in the contest. Beauty pageants and popularity contests are tough (just ask Tony).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> Congrats, Barry, first on designing and making a phenomenal stool (it is truly awesome) and second on placing in the contest. Beauty pageants and popularity contests are tough (just ask Tony).



How many cups of coffee have u had? You're on a roll this morning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

